

How many times should you draw a random number from [0,1] to have it sum over 1? - xSwag
http://bayesianthink.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/the-expected-draws-to-sum-over-one.html

======
ColinWright
Again? We jhad this a week ago or so. I can't use HNSearch, because it doesn't
work on the Blackberry browser (don't ask why I'm using that) but I'm sure
there was significant discussion.

In particular, although he gets the right answer, no one can work out why he's
using the PDF he does.

